# Question about fragrance oils...



## LilBeachCottage (Jun 19, 2019)

I hope that it is okay to post this question here...
What is the proper way to dispose of old fragrance oils?
I don't want to dispose of them incorrectly and cause damage.
I've tried to find answers through searches and haven't found anything.
TIA


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 19, 2019)

Maybe each FO would say on its MSDS? The supplier could provide you with that if you asked, or I think most suppliers that I buy from link them on the webpage.


----------



## earlene (Jun 19, 2019)

I believe you need to contact your local (in California, that has stricter laws on this matter than some other states) waste management people and ask.  When I lived in Santa Cruz county, I could contact my county's waste management folks and get guidelines of what could be disposed of and how.

Here is a link about Essential Oils disposal:  https://www.aromaweb.com/articles/essentialoildisposal.asp

This link talks about Perfume disposal:  https://u.osu.edu/2750perfume/disposal/

Directory for California hazardous waste by county links:  https://www.calrecycle.ca.gov/HomeHazWaste/Directory/

More on EO disposal & MSDS information and how to get it:  http://www.earthisland.org/journal/...y/the_environmental_impact_of_essential_oils/

Flow to determine if something is a hazardous waste (notice flash point criteria):  https://www2.lbl.gov/ehs/waste/wm_pub_3092_ch1.shtml

Hope you find the answer.  Are you sure you can't soap with some of them still?  A people report that they have used FOs that were 10 years old or more and seemed to feel they were still good.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2019)

I take mine to the hazardous waste roundups in California


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 19, 2019)

I'd give them away for cost of shipping. In the early days, I picked up quite a few that way and don't remember ever being disappointed, although I did like some scents better than others.

As it happens, I'm currently trying to use up old/unwanted FOs by making them water-based  to add to the rinse cycle of my washing machine. So far, I've just done bed linens. 

Here's a recipe to make your own water-based FOs/EOs (Source Unknown):

1/2 oz. FO/EO of choice
1 oz. Emulsifying Agent
16 oz. Distilled Water

Add Fragrance Oil or Essential Oil to Emulsifying Agent and mix well. Then add Distilled water and blend well. You now have a water-based fragrance or essential oil. This is an approximate measure and you should conduct your own experiments, depending upon the strength you want your fragrance to be.


----------



## LilBeachCottage (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 22, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Here's a recipe to make your own water-based FOs/EOs (Source Unknown):
> 
> 1/2 oz. FO/EO of choice
> 1 oz. Emulsifying Agent
> ...



Zany, any particular emulsifying agent? Polysorbate 20? Can you use this approach to make a room spray?

I would also love to very slightly scent my laundry powder with an EO.  I guess I could just add that to some CO soap, grate the soap and add it when I do the laundry.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 22, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Zany, any particular emulsifying agent? Polysorbate 20?


 Yes. Either 20 or 80 works.


Mobjack Bay said:


> Can you use this approach to make a room spray?


You can, but I use 20% alcohol as well to create a fine mist that keeps nasties at bay and dries quickly.


Mobjack Bay said:


> I would also love to very slightly scent my laundry powder with an EO.


For 3 cups of powder, first mix 1 tablespoon Polysorbate 20 with 20-35 mls Fragrance. Spread the powder out on a lined cookie sheet, dot with fragrance, mix with gloved hand then sift to get any clumps out. Air dry before returning to the container.


Mobjack Bay said:


> I guess I could just add that to some CO soap, grate the soap and add it when I do the laundry.


    Nah, I wouldn't do that. A bit of a lazy daisy I am.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 22, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO thanks for the details!  More projects for my list!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 22, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Zany_in_CO thanks for the details!  More projects for my list!


I'm nothing if not an enabler.


----------



## Cellador (Jun 23, 2019)

This is really cool info, Zany. I have several old FOs that I was planning on giving away, but now maybe I'll try some quick, new recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 23, 2019)

Cellador said:


> This is really cool info, Zany. I have several old FOs that I was planning on giving away, but now maybe I'll try some quick, new recipes. Thanks!


  You're welcome!


----------

